# Are Surly Steamrollers "looked down on" by the fixie crowd?



## RedRex

*Are Surly's "looked down on"? *EDIT* Surly vs. OrangeOne pipes?....*

*edit* new question in lower response, re: pipes....



I have a chance to pick up a Steamroller at my LBS, give them some business, etc. etc.. 

I was just wondering if people look down on these things in an irrational, snobbish kiind-of-way.  

I'm looking for a commuter so I wouldn't mind being able to tell my wife, "I finally bought a bike that didn't cost $XX,YYY." Know what I'm sayin?


----------



## rcnute

I see messengers on them all the time. Ergo, must be cool. I think the Surly bikes look neat.


----------



## Kram

Yes. They suck. Don't buy one. You NEED a custom CF fixie, Phil Wood hubs, Chris King headset, D/A crank. That's what you need cuzz that's what all of us fixie riders ride. Or, you could buy a Surley. Ok. I'm better now. Just a little cranky. I'm tired and I need a beer. Serially, though, nothing wrong with a Surley. Really.


----------



## Girl Anachronism

I'm no messenger but I think they're pretty cool...And a ton of people ride them here in NYC.


----------



## RedRex

*Ok, well answer me this...*

Pipes...compare the two....

Surly's...... 4130 cro-moly steel. TIG-welded. Double-butted main triangle

vs.

The Orange One's.....TIG-welded True Temper Verus 4130 steel. This Double-Butted steel is designed for greater reliability than other's 4130. Specially heat-treated to remove internal stresses for longer frame life.


Quality, durability, ride, etc. etc.

I can get both frames for the same price, one would support my LBS where the other would support another LBS.


----------



## BianchiJoe

I'm a very proud owner of a Surly Steamroller, and couldn't possibly care less how it rates on the hipster meter. I wanted a bike that could easily accomodate the 'cross tires I like to run, and had no braze-ons for rear brake, rack, or fenders. The Surly folks were extremely supportive and forthright in the two dealings I had with them regarding availability and sizing, and I like their attitude towards bikes in general. I built mine in the popular nuevo-retro-pathfinder style, with a Brooks saddle, moustache bars and toeclips, Delgado rims, and a front brake. The charcoal paint fits right into the whole scheme, and the decals were relatively easy to remove. Bottom line: the thing rides great. Nimble, comfortable, and respectably light. I sold a very expensive handmade Italian racing bike so I could buy this blue-collar fixie, and I haven't regretted it once. The day that I dance to someone else's tune regarding bike choice is the day I'll hang up my wheels. Hipsters be damned!


----------



## roadboy

*The snobbish fixie crowd*

The only thing snobbish fixie riders look down on is anything that freewheels, heck you could rig up two wheels on a garbage can and as long as it did not freewheel the fixie crowd would proabaly think your cool. Then again I would not care about what those guys think anyway, either bike will be nice so buy what makes you happy, remember your the one riding it. P.S. I have a surly 1x1 (yes it freewheels) and i really like it. In fact I think all surly frames have a coolness factor to them. Just my .02cents


----------



## RedRex

Right on man. Whichever I choose, there will DEFINITELY be a freewheel. I plan on training in the mountains on it and my marathon-knees demand it.

Supporting my LBS with this purchase has MAJOR advantages.


----------



## roadboy

I work for a shop and when ever someone buys a bike from us it means alot. We have some good cutomers who could have mail ordered and saved lots of money but bought from us and we always go out of our way to help them out. Getting in good with a LBS has many benifits even if it means spending a little more.


----------



## danl1

IME, the only folks fixie riders "look down on" are folks who can't ride. What they ride doesn't register at all. Conversions are cool, commercial builds are cool, high-end track bikes are cool, even gearies are cool. 

The same is true for roadies. 

The buttheads who look down on other's rides aren't riders, they're poseurs, and can (indeed, should) be ignored. 

Get what you want, and enjoy it. 

Besides, a Surly is safely cool anyway.


----------



## tamu

yea, i would of gotten one if it didnt cost so much.. heck, if i have time for riding alot when i get a real job after college, i plan on building up a rather nice bike from scratch.. 

i think the surly frame is on the top of the list (not to mention i currently use their hub on another of my bikes)

it would be nice to build the bike completely from parts.. but if i did that i would want it to be nice.. and right now, i dont have nice parts sitting around so i would have to buy everything.. 

just not currently in the cards.. 

PS as a previous discussion decided the use of words as long as they have a cool connotation with them is permissible, the surly frame is so gay!  lol


----------



## roadfix

RedRex said:


> I was just wondering if people look down on these things in an irrational, snobbish kiind-of-way.


Who cares? Chicks dig my Steamroller....and that's good enough for me.

My current set up (top)


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

RedRex said:


> *edit* new question in lower response, re: pipes....
> 
> 
> 
> I have a chance to pick up a Steamroller at my LBS, give them some business, etc. etc..
> 
> I was just wondering if people look down on these things in an irrational, snobbish kiind-of-way.
> 
> I'm looking for a commuter so I wouldn't mind being able to tell my wife, "I finally bought a bike that didn't cost $XX,YYY." Know what I'm sayin?


i can't believe people actually care about stuff like this. buy the bike if it works for you--not because someone thinks it's cool.


----------



## michaeln

There is NO bike I could sit on that would make me cool. That gives a refreshing amount of freedom. I can ride whatever I want, and the NJS Queens will *never* swoon as I ride by!


----------



## jtferraro

BianchiJoe, is this your (the same) bike??

http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2006/jan/ThomasWatterson.htm


----------



## MB1

Heck, I'm not a chick and I dig your Steamroller.


----------



## BianchiJoe

roadfix said:


> Who cares? Chicks dig my Steamroller....and that's good enough for me.
> My current set up ]



Damn, I dig that bike! Great tires, great paint, great handlebars. Dazzling.


----------



## RedRex

*Hey now...*

Hey now I'm DEFINITELY in the "I don't give an F what folks think" crowd, I just wanted to be sure about The Culture out there. One of my "problems" with the Steamroller, it is the same color as my custom steel bike, (check my profile). So I'm just wondering about having two grey bikes as well...

Anyway....any photos out there of a grey Steamroller with all silver components? I don't like black bike parts, check my stem in the profile. (Red Devil is nasty stuff).


----------



## ErNestO_from_Wisconsin

*I look up to both*

Before I got into working with White Industries, I looked up to Surly. I still do. I have a Surly Pacer with an ENO hub, thus, a fixie was born. I don't care if the clubride that passes me is full of carbon. My frame was cheap, and it takes me places school couldn't. I love it.

My Black Hole (www.fixed-gear.net) is now ridden by a few of us, and actually, people like the fact that there's no misnomer or brand to go with it. Its just a bike frame that rocks!

As for my other mtb, I do have a SS Surly Karate Monkey. Why do I like Surly? because they cater to regular folk who don't care about Polo, Hifiger, or the Gap.


----------



## RedRex

". Why do I like Surly? because they cater to regular folk who don't care about Polo, Hifiger, or the Gap. "


Ok, I'm sold. My LBS carries them so all is good. I'll check back in two months for build advice, going all silver.


----------



## Kalukis

*Interesting Premise*



RedRex said:


> ". Why do I like Surly? because they cater to regular folk who don't care about Polo, Hifiger, or the Gap. "
> .


Fixie riders == "regular folk"

I would suggest

Fixie riders == "slightly irregular folk"


----------



## ErNestO_from_Wisconsin

*tru dat!*



Kalukis said:


> Fixie riders == "regular folk"
> 
> I would suggest
> 
> Fixie riders == "slightly irregular folk"


I am not irregular. Just very.


----------

